# xximanoobxx's Cryptocoryne and random plants Emersed Dome



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

This is just the preview.

I recently bought a 20x10 seedling tray w/o holes and a humidity dome to cover it and keep the humidity high. I am using 3" net pots with inserted cocotek pot. For substrate, some are 100% AS Amazonia, parva has 50/50 sand and AS Amazonia, and the ones I got recently have 50/50 Compost and AS Amazonia. I'm using a 23w CFL for the lighting. Hopefully that's enough.

I have to thank Ghazanfar for helping me set-up my tray/dome and selling me awesome crypts! Gonna get more crypts from him later on 

Flora
C. Elliptica
C. Parva
C. Beckettii "green"
C. Ciliata
C. Spiralis "cook"
A couple of other Crypts but they're only rhyzomes, so I'm not so sure what they are.
Glosso
Hydrocotyle sp.(not sure what)
Submersed Marsilea Crenata
Ludwigia Repens


I'm adding about 3 more species or so by the end of the week. My friend is going to give me a couple Crypts, but the highlight would be C. Cordata "Rosanervig" 


Pics would be up tomorrow night!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like you've been bitten by the bug!


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the pictures!!!
I took all the Ciliata's leaves out because it wouldn't stay up. The roots aren't established yet(just got them on wednesday along with Elliptica, and Spiralis)


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome, I recently bought 3 and I already need a few more. goodluck.


----------

